

Ask HN: Looking for Rails tutor, will pay - matt1

I'm learning Rails and am looking for somebody knowledgable that could help answer questions. I research most of the issues I have, but it would save me a lot of time and I'd learn faster if I could discuss the difficult questions with an experienced developer. The forums I've tried are generally unresponsive or unhelpful. I'd happily pay for this service.<p>If you're interested please shoot me an email at: matthew.h.mazur@gmail.com and we'll discuss how to do it.<p>(This could make a decent startup idea too)
======
geebee
Have you checked out peepcode.com? There are a bunch of screencasts about
doing various things in rails (there is a charge for most of them, but it's
pretty low).

This isn't exactly what you're looking for, but it might help.

~~~
matt1
Not what I was looking for, but very helpful nonetheless. I'll check it out.

------
yan
Why not just join a rails irc channel and ask there? People are usually
friendly and will help you free of charge.

~~~
matt1
Good idea, I might try that. I like the one on one interaction though.

Appreciate the help

